# Handcent SMS and BLN



## jjmt

I just flashed AOKP M6 with the subzero kernel (Build 159) to my Vibrant. The challenge before me is to get the LEDs flashing when I get an SMS. I use Handcent SMS for the sms app. BLN is working, I use the pay BLN Control app. I can get the LEDs to flash when I have a missed call, or when I get an email (using K-9 Mail), or even when I get an SMS is I use GoSMS (which I don't much like). Does anyone know a trick to getting the LEDs to flash with Handcent SMS?


----------



## jjmt

OK. ChompSMS seems to work with BLN in this ROM/kernel and I think I can live with it. But if someone has a siuggestion for getting Handcent to work, please pass it on. I've been using it for a couple years and am not very excited about changing....


----------



## Br1cK'd

You could try using NSTools to enable BLN with sZ159, not sure it will work with Handcent, but its worth a shot.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------

